# Fizzy



## Thorting (Apr 18, 2020)

whitepaint said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have made a couple of batches of mead in the past. I started one a few days ago, and there was no bubbling. Today I pitched some more yeast into the bucket and it fizzed up big bubbles. Any clue what is going on here. Was it actually brewing?
> 
> ...


Without any other knowledge, I would suspect you had some bad yeast. Did it start after you added the new yeast?


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

It was fermenting before pitching the new yeast. The new yeast added nucleation points, causing it to fizz.

Bubbles, or a lack thereof, are not a good indicator of fermentation.


----------



## whitepaint (4 mo ago)

Thorting said:


> Without any other knowledge, I would suspect you had some bad yeast. Did it start after you added the new yeast?


I started in a bucket, using EC-1118 yeast. I used warm water to work in the honey, waited several hours, until the water cooled down, then did my initial pitch (yeast nutrient added as well). Right now, the house is around 68ish (that time of year). After a few days of seeing no activity via the airlock, I re-pitched new yeast. This is not my image, but this is what it looked like, when I re-pitched. It flared up fairly instantly. Also, I used 12 pounds of honey for 5 gallons (pretty standard).


----------



## whitepaint (4 mo ago)

bushpilot said:


> It was fermenting before pitching the new yeast. The new yeast added nucleation points, causing it to fizz.
> 
> Bubbles, or a lack thereof, are not a good indicator of fermentation.


Ohhhhh, thanks for letting me know. I was not getting anything through the airlock, at least when I stared at it. I wonder if some of the CO2 is escaping via another point. maybe time to get a new brew bucket.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Brew buckets leak gasses,but that is not a concern during primary fermentation. Use a hydrometer to determine when fermentation is finished.


----------

